# Me109 Rotte 7 video



## KraziKanuK (Jul 17, 2005)

Newly restored Messerschmitt Bf 109 G4 “Red 7” (D-FWME) during an air show at the very small grass field of Oppenheim in Germany. This video is a mix of footages done on 27. to 29. May.

For those that doubted the 3 point landing attitude of the 109 at touch down, see the clip at the end. http://www.flightlevel350.com/viewer.php?id=3671&rating=yes


----------



## me262 (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks for the link  
nice video of the gustav, and yeap you are right about the 3 point landing, neat!!!!!!
the bad thing is that it crashed some days ago,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

question, why is this not in the video section?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh alright then. Happy now lanc? 



Good link btw, KK. That was top-notch!


----------



## KraziKanuK (Jul 17, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> question, why is this not in the video section?



It was put in the other section as someone questioned my statement that the 109 did 3 point landings (forgot which thread). The vid proves that it did.


----------



## unpunk01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Great video but I think something was wrong with the sound...I couldn't understand a word he was saying!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice link and Video KK


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know that it does because it doesn't look like a very tight turn and that is what the 3 point turn is- A very tight turn. After looking at the video, I remain yet to be convinced that that is evidence. While I agree that the Bf-109 could do three point turns easily as it was a fighter, I don't think that video proves it.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

He said three point _landing_. What is a three point turn in regards to an airplane?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> He said three point _landing_. What is a three point turn in regards to an airplane?



A 3 point landing is done when landing a tail dragger. The goal is to get the aircraft to stall inches above the ground and have all 3 wheels contact the ground at once. This is the optimum landing technique for most aircraft although it restricts frontal view. Unless the aircraft is nose heavy, the safest approach is a wheels landing, letting the mains contact the ground first then allow the tail to come down as airspeed dissipates. This gives better frontal view during the landing roll.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks FBJ, but I knew that, I was asking what a three point turn was. I never heard of a three point _turn_ in an airplane.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Thanks FBJ, but I knew that, I was asking what a three point turn was. I never heard of a three point _turn_ in an airplane.



You know, I went brain dead and didn't even notice three point turn  Can't figure that one out!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem, thought I was missing something. I don't recall reading about a three point turn in "Stick and Rudder".


----------



## GT (Jul 28, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i must admit i'm wondering about that 3 point turn :-K...........


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 30, 2005)

The 109 is clearly still a schwein of a plane - esp when landing it. 

I recall the first time I ever saw one in the air. It was at Biggin Hill in the early 80s. We got there early so we saw the rehearsal for the mock dogfight with a Spitfire (MH434 I think) and we were impressed. But then when the 109 came into land the pilot misjudged it and ground looped it. End of that display and a great disappointment to all the people that came later to see the star of the show the WW2 dogfight.

Worse than that the 109's last victim was Mark Hanna. I hate that plane for taking this wonderful guy from us.

And just to think they were thinking of operating it from an aircraft carrier.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 30, 2005)

A three-point turn is a very tight sort of combat turn. It is difficult to describe but you know it when you see it. One wing goes down almost into a stall type vertical position downwards and the other points upwards. It is usually done in the air.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

From what you describe, I would _hope_ it is done in the air! But that sounds like a normal turn. Where did you hear about a three point turn in an airplane? None of my pilot friends have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## me262 (Jul 31, 2005)

one thing i forgot to point in the main title, is that rotte is the formation and not the color, it should be rot


----------



## HealzDevo (Aug 1, 2005)

I have heard about it in relation to WW1 WW2 dogfights, the whole idea is that the plane almost stalls but not quite, and from what I heard about it it was used on those planes. I don't think it would work with a modern jet somehow. From what I understand it was used to get around turning-circle limitations. I don't think I have any examples though of it actually being done. I would examine though that as a manouvre it would take a lot of experience. I don't know, they may call it something else, or not know of it due to flying jets. It is something that I don't think anyone would perform today in one of those aircrafts because of the danger. If you like a 3 point turn by understanding is like a controlled total stall where you stall the plane in one direction and then level out in the direction you want to go. Actually it similar to that Gimlee Glider manouvre where you are using both the ruder and the flaps to slide-slip the plane down from a fast speed, probably the best example is what happened with that Glimlee Glider incident.


----------

